# Dune 3 similar vst synth??



## eross2121 (Dec 14, 2018)

Im looking for a vst synth similar to the new Dune 3 synth. I feel like U-he Diva is close. Looking for that full bass tone like both of theses create. 
what are some others?? preferably cheaper. would be nice , but not necessary.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 11, 2019)

"Full bass tone"? If you're looking for an analog, Moog-like bass tone, then check out The Legend by Synapse Audio. If that isn't what you're looking for, could you provide more description?

Also, side note, Diva and Repro are both on sale at Native Instruments for a steal of a price.


----------



## mushanga (Feb 12, 2019)

I am selling my Reveal Sound Spire license in case you are interested:

https://reveal-sound.com/plug-ins/spire

It has great bass.

Cheers,

mushanga


----------

